# Tour of Flanders Live Discussion (with spoilers of course) and post race



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

2 man race now?

I think so. FC for the win I hope.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Boonen looks like he's trying to save as much energy by working as little as possible and it might be working IMO. 

Is Cancellara tiring? Hmm...


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Cancellara just went past Boonen on the hill! It's a split now!!!


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Canc just won this race. *Done.

*Barring a flat tire... or broken chain.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Fabian pedaled away*

on the Muur, classic move. Did it seated


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

I'm picking Boonen for Roubaix.


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

FC is da man!!!


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

What a ride.

Decisive early attack that only Boonen could go with. Turns out, maybe Boonen was not pulling so much because he was saving himself and perhaps also coz he was tiring out.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*awesome to the both of them*

they show up claiming they are in it to win it and both show they are heads and shoulders above the field
Fabian made the break and stomped it home
Congrats
gotta love a guy who calls his shots
maybe we call him Babe now


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

That was a ride!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Where was Contador today?


----------



## farm (Jul 10, 2008)

great ride by two great riders

FC is amazing. Consider his palmares now. He has to be the favorite next week.
Nice ride by Farrar, too. 5th at Flanders is not bad for a sprinter.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

We just witnessed greatness. This *is* the world's best single day race. Tom deserves Roubaix.


----------



## euro-trash (May 1, 2004)

This reminded me of Johan's last Roubaix victory. He went from 50km or some other ridiculous distance and just crushed everyone. 

Going away for good on the Molenberg--wow, I don't know what else to say. It was a race for the esoteric spectator; it lacked a thrilling final km, but it was a demonstration in raw power. Boonen had a great ride too, but obviously didn't have enough. I'm left pondering 2 things: 1) Boonen needs to change his racing style, i.e. stop attacking the early climbs to test others--it's great in the GP E3 as it serves as extra training, but not in Flanders, 2) like Boonen before him, FC will now no longer have anyone work with him--it's a certainty for that person that they will not win.

Other notes: 
Not an Armstrong fan, but that was an impressive ride compared to a week ago.

Boom looked good. He cracked with 50km to go, but at least he was at the front responding to attacks until that point. He could be a real contender as early as next year.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Yes, good for Lance. Good for Millar. They both tried hard to make the race and didn't sit back to accept sixth place like George. A nice ride by Farrar too.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*the fact*



euro-trash said:


> This reminded me of Johan's last Roubaix victory. He went from 50km or some other ridiculous distance and just crushed everyone.
> 
> Going away for good on the Molenberg--wow, I don't know what else to say. It was a race for the esoteric spectator; it lacked a thrilling final km, but it was a demonstration in raw power. Boonen had a great ride too, but obviously didn't have enough. I'm left pondering 2 things: 1) Boonen needs to change his racing style, i.e. stop attacking the early climbs to test others--it's great in the GP E3 as it serves as extra training, but not in Flanders, 2) like Boonen before him, FC will now no longer have anyone work with him--it's a certainty for that person that they will not win.
> 
> ...


that Boonen and Fabian come into these events as marked men and don't shy from it says all one needs to know about these 2. No one will work with us? Fine we'll go off alone or together. Boonen's style has done him well enough, w/out Fabian today he would have won. So why change your racing style if there is only 1 other rider who can hang? That is a 50% chance of winning. Again I just enjoy their moxy, neither shrivel from the spotlight and instead become the agitators of this race. Can't wait for next sunday.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

euro-trash said:


> This reminded me of Johan's last Roubaix victory. He went from 50km or some other ridiculous distance and just crushed everyone.
> 
> Going away for good on the Molenberg--wow, I don't know what else to say. It was a race for the esoteric spectator; it lacked a thrilling final km, but it was a demonstration in raw power. Boonen had a great ride too, but obviously didn't have enough. I'm left pondering 2 things: 1) Boonen needs to change his racing style, i.e. stop attacking the early climbs to test others--it's great in the GP E3 as it serves as extra training, but not in Flanders, 2) like Boonen before him, FC will now no longer have anyone work with him--it's a certainty for that person that they will not win.
> 
> ...



1. Cancellara had the strongest team support today and Boonen perhaps did waste a bit of energy at the wrong time but they both put on a cream performance.

2. I saw that as a statement today from Armstrong. Unless Contador is going be the stoker on a tandem with Maxim Iglinskiy for stage 3 of the Tour, RS and Armstrong are going to ride him into some serious trouble. I wouldn't be surprised at all if Contador never makes it out of the Forest of Arenberg on a bike.

3. It's also interesting to see Millar suddenly getting religion so to speak regarding the northern spring classics at this point in his career. 

4. It'll be interesting to see if Hincapie peeked this week or next.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

I wouldn't say Boonen cracked so much as Cancellara just rode away from him.


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

jd3 said:


> I wouldn't say Boonen cracked so much as Cancellara just rode away from him.


Agreed. There were 2 key moves by Cancellara today. 
1. Detach himself from the group and not wait for more Quickstep help to arrive in service of Boonen,

2. Riding away from Boonen (was it on Muur? sorry my flemish talents are lacking). FC was spinning a smaller gear than TB and when he accelerated, the latter just stalled. At that point once he got the first 5 or 10 second gap it was game over. 

Congrats to both of these grand warriors. I hope next week at Roubaix there are no mechanicals to interfere with great racing.


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

I think its a bit harsh to suggest Boonen cracked! He still rode away from the rest of the field and did the last 16km solo!
If FC hadn't have been in the race everyone would have been calling this a great victory for Boonen.
Can't wait for a rematch next week.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

All I have to add is: These 2 were a cut above the rest in terms of peak form. Boonen might very well have his best at PR next week and FC is there or almost at his absolute peak for the classics.

Should be great.

And, nobody would work with them for sure coz they know these guys are strong. BUT, they have what it takes to just work on their own anyway and together, no way anyone would have stopped them.

George - hmm it seems like he's done quite alright. Maybe he'll have a decent PR next week if this means he's coming into form. Good luck to him.


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

Of course, all props to Cancellara and Boonen. But what a ride by Farrar! And yes, even Armstrong was looking good for a change.

So what happened with our defending champion? Was all that talk about focusing on this one race just BS?


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

baker921 said:


> *I think its a bit harsh to suggest Boonen cracked!* He still rode away from the rest of the field and did the last 16km solo!
> If FC hadn't have been in the race everyone would have been calling this a great victory for Boonen.
> Can't wait for a rematch next week.



Where do you think anyone here suggested that he did?


----------



## Bianchigirl (Sep 17, 2004)

Devolder didn't look like he had the legs and, after all the stuff his boss has been throwing at him who can blame him?

Wonderful to watch the 2 strongest men contest the win - a superb ride by Spartacus, time trialling it to the finish and, yes, a classic attack on the Muur and all credit to Boonen for making a fight of it.

Cancellara is now one of a very select group who have won M-SR, RvV and P-R - he should be proud of himself.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

What a stud. 

That guy is just un-real. And he pulls the little angel out of his pocket on Easter Sunday. 

Chapeau.


----------



## ronbo613 (Jan 19, 2009)

Boonen didn't crack or ride a bad race; after all, there was only one guy in front of him. Cancellara just rode away from him. He is flat out on fire right now.
Just what every athlete dreams of and aspires to; be on the very top of your game for the biggest contest.


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

baker921 said:


> I think its a bit harsh to suggest Boonen cracked! He still rode away from the rest of the field and did the last 16km solo!
> If FC hadn't have been in the race everyone would have been calling this a great victory for Boonen.
> Can't wait for a rematch next week.


Sorry I didn't make myself clear. Boonen was spinning a higher gear and when FC decided that he would try to loose his partner on the kappelmuur, TB just struggled for a few seconds on that higher gear. A few seconds to the best time trialist today might as well be an eternity. 
Boonen did not crack, he just misjudged for a few seconds and it was game over.


----------



## asgelle (Apr 21, 2003)

rocco said:


> I wouldn't be surprised at all if Contador never makes it out of the Forest of Arenberg on a bike.


I'd be a lot more surprised if he ever went into it.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Boonen*



rocco said:


> 1. Cancellara had the strongest team support today and Boonen perhaps did waste a bit of energy at the wrong time but they both put on a cream performance.
> 
> 2. I saw that as a statement today from Armstrong. Unless Contador is going be the stoker on a tandem with Maxim Iglinskiy for stage 3 of the Tour, RS and Armstrong are going to ride him into some serious trouble. I wouldn't be surprised at all if Contador never makes it out of the Forest of Arenberg on a bike.
> 
> ...


burned some matches chasing down Matti Breschel on the Koppenburg
FC just looked cleaner, better. Boonen battled but Fabian was just too much


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

Anyone else think Cancellara looked really lean? Thinner than I remember at least. Boonen looked his usual self and it showed on the hills, he barely stayed on Fabian's wheel on the Molenberg and obviously wasn't close on the Muur.


----------



## El Caballito (Oct 31, 2004)

how the heck does FC just turn it on like that? amazed by the professional cyclist!!!


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

i thought it was race over when FC dropped back with a mechanical. the bike swap was inspired! then FC was right back on the pace and then jumping the gap and then breaking with TB. what a great cyclist race. what a great ride for FC. 

helvetica must be dancing in the streets.


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

Spartacus looked quite supple! Wonder if Paul will carry that word into Roubaix?


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

MG537 said:


> Sorry I didn't make myself clear. Boonen was spinning a higher gear and when FC decided that he would try to loose his partner on the kappelmuur, TB just struggled for a few seconds on that higher gear. A few seconds to the best time trialist today might as well be an eternity.
> Boonen did not crack, he just misjudged for a few seconds and it was game over.


Boonen said he was chasing at 55 KPH--this after 250 km--and Cancellara put a minute into him. Amazing.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Beautiful race.


----------



## euro-trash (May 1, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> ...Boonen's style has done him well enough, w/out Fabian today he would have won. So why change your racing style if there is only 1 other rider who can hang? That is a 50% chance of winning. Again I just enjoy their moxy, neither shrivel from the spotlight and instead become the agitators of this race. Can't wait for next sunday.


I agree with almost all of this. I too appreciate and love watching Boonen's style, and he is only equaled by one other rider right now....but...Quickstep isn't what it used to be. Part of why his aggression in the past was effective is because nobody wanted to pull Peters, Devolder, Steegmens, etc. QS is still a great team with today being just a bad day, but they don't quite have multiple redundancy they way the used to, and Saxo currently has a plethora of riches. Boonen needs to remain aggressive, but, he's got to consider keeping his powder dry on climbs 1-7 when he's isolated. By the Leberg he was hurtin'. It is a testament to his strength he remained solo the last 15k, but had he not put in 2-3 digs on early climbs when he had no intention of going solo, he may have had a little more punch. 

Obviously all of this is just academic, because nobody was going to be FC today. I'm glad he won Flanders, and the rematch next week should be great.


----------



## tommyrhodes (Aug 19, 2009)

*FC's mechanical?*

Did they ever say why FC swapped bikes? It was a pretty big risk to swap bikes at that point so it must have been fairly serious...... Just curious because I never heard phil or paul address it


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Awesome ride by both Boonen and Sparticus of course - nothing to critique there.
But to think that because LA had a good ride - Contador is now in trouble - too funny for words!
Sparticus will be the man at PR.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

tommyrhodes said:


> Did they ever say why FC swapped bikes? It was a pretty big risk to swap bikes at that point so it must have been fairly serious...... Just curious because I never heard phil or paul address it


He had a loose brake bolt on his front brake which was rubbing on the wheel...hence the bike change.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*agreed*



euro-trash said:


> I agree with almost all of this. I too appreciate and love watching Boonen's style, and he is only equaled by one other rider right now....but...Quickstep isn't what it used to be. Part of why his aggression in the past was effective is because nobody wanted to pull Peters, Devolder, Steegmens, etc. QS is still a great team with today being just a bad day, but they don't quite have multiple redundancy they way the used to, and Saxo currently has a plethora of riches. Boonen needs to remain aggressive, but, he's got to consider keeping his powder dry on climbs 1-7 when he's isolated. By the Leberg he was hurtin'. It is a testament to his strength he remained solo the last 15k, but had he not put in 2-3 digs on early climbs when he had no intention of going solo, he may have had a little more punch.
> 
> Obviously all of this is just academic, because nobody was going to be FC today. I'm glad he won Flanders, and the rematch next week should be great.


Stijn and the rest of QS was a non issue. Instead he had to mark Breschel's move on the Koppenburg while Fabian just cruised it. Saxo seemed to have the depth/threats that QS was famous for. Yes he needed more support but even with the odds against him he still powered on like a champ. Reminds of the year @ P-R where he dumped all the wheelsuckers and he had shat himself cause he was sick, To me Tom and Fabian (and Jens) are the reasons I watch Pro Cycling. These guys ride how I feel folks should, not cowering from the limelight but being the agitators.
Rematch should be awesome unless they both burned too many of matches.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

LostViking said:


> But to think that because LA had a good ride - Contador is now in trouble - too funny for words!


Of course it's sensible -coz Lance is a LiveStrong chairman, so he'll live Stronger than Contador too. Or something like that. :wink:


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

JohnStonebarger said:


> So what happened with our defending champion? Was all that talk about focusing on this one race just BS?


Who??


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

SilasCL said:


> Anyone else think Cancellara looked really lean? Thinner than I remember at least. Boonen looked his usual self and it showed on the hills, he barely stayed on Fabian's wheel on the Molenberg and obviously wasn't close on the Muur.


Yeap. He does. He might do better on climbs this year. Then again, who knows....


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

Almost done with this on DVR, wow what a race. Hell yea FC.

Farrar, shocked me. He really seems to get better and better.

LA- Surprised me

I <3 Hincapie but he really seemed to kinda just..hang...I dunno, I really expected him to step it up some more since he really seemed to be going for the Classics this year. Hopefully for P-R he brings it a bit more since that's his "chosen" race.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Cancellara brought his A game today. Bravo.


----------



## slim 83 (Jul 6, 2008)

Here's a few pics from the Muur - Kapelmuur. I was right at the base of the grass hill below the Chapel. It was incredible. We watched the women and men, but the men absolutely killed it.
View attachment 196202


View attachment 196201


View attachment 196203


View attachment 196204


View attachment 196205


I also rode part of the course the day before and it was a mess. It rained the whole day and the forecast was supposed to be the same for race day, but the weather was perfect.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Chapeux to FC, the way he rode away with it on the Muur was impressive. He stayed in the saddle the whole climb up and just motored away. Imagine had he given if full gas. Hats off to Boonen for marking FC's attack on the Moleberg, the only rider to do it. And bravo to Team Saxo Bank (esp. Stuey O'Grady and Matti Breschel for keeping the pressure on leading up to the Moleberg). Great team effort.

I wasn't surprised about Lance, he is a terrific tactical rider and this course suits him well. Had he been in better shape he would have ridden closer to the front and, who knows, could have been with the FC move or the Gilbert move.


----------



## Jimbolaya (Jun 2, 2008)

slim 83 said:


> I also rode part of the course the day before and it was a mess. It rained the whole day and the forecast was supposed to be the same for race day, but the weather was perfect.


I road it on Saturday too. I did 70 miles in 7 hours. It was so hard. The cobbles were so muddy and slippery. Nearly impossible to ride. FC did the whole thing in 6 1/2 hours. Wow.


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

i didn't realize FC changed bikes twice. here is the first one - the 2nd one isn't up yet:


----------



## T-Doc (Apr 4, 2002)

Just read Hincapie's interview in Velonews...said he hesitated when FC and Boonen jumped. How could a guy with that much experience hesitate when the two race favorites attacked?


----------



## farm (Jul 10, 2008)

Because he's an idiot? 
I like George, but he's not known for his race smarts.


----------



## Dwaynebarry (Mar 16, 2004)

T-Doc said:


> Just read Hincapie's interview in Velonews...said he hesitated when FC and Boonen jumped. How could a guy with that much experience hesitate when the two race favorites attacked?


Hincapie always makes it out that he made some sort of tactical error rather than not having the legs. I'm not sure why he thinks it's better for people to think he's stupid rather than just doesn't have the ability of the top riders. Maybe it's some sort of psychological defense mechanism so he thinks he has the ability of the top riders


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

What a great race to watch- love to see the whole thing in HD (maybe on BlueRay- how cool would that be. . ).


----------



## gegarrenton (Jul 10, 2009)

euro-trash said:


> This reminded me of Johan's last Roubaix victory. He went from 50km or some other ridiculous distance and just crushed everyone.
> 
> Going away for good on the Molenberg--wow, I don't know what else to say. It was a race for the esoteric spectator; it lacked a thrilling final km, but it was a demonstration in raw power. Boonen had a great ride too, but obviously didn't have enough. I'm left pondering 2 things: 1) Boonen needs to change his racing style, i.e. stop attacking the early climbs to test others--it's great in the GP E3 as it serves as extra training, but not in Flanders, 2) like Boonen before him, FC will now no longer have anyone work with him--it's a certainty for that person that they will not win.
> 
> ...


Agree totally. That was one of the best displays of raw power I have seen. Epic.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

asciibaron said:


> i didn't realize FC changed bikes twice. here is the first one - the 2nd one isn't up yet:


That was truly impressive.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

slim 83 said:


> Here's a few pics from the Muur - Kapelmuur. I was right at the base of the grass hill below the Chapel. It was incredible. We watched the women and men, but the men absolutely killed it.
> 
> 
> I also rode part of the course the day before and it was a mess. It rained the whole day and the forecast was supposed to be the same for race day, but the weather was perfect.



Lucky you!

I found this video of the Muur. Shows how Boonen stood up and then Spartacus just stayed seated and rode away. When Boonen sat back down it looked like he was overgeared a bit. Unfortunately I don't know how to embed video.

http://www.sporza.be/cm/sporza/videozone/MG_sportnieuws/MG_wielrennen/1.752158


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*just like*



jorgy said:


> That was truly impressive.


a cross race, having worked the pits at Nationals in muddy Portland you see those every 3 minutes, but in road shoes on asphalt, nice technique FC!


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*agreed*



farm said:


> Because he's an idiot?
> I like George, but he's not known for his race smarts.


but the type of hesitation he can be talking about is say, not being 3rd wheel going into a burg. You are sitting in the group and you don't move forward to position yourself perfectly to respond to the break. You are 4 back and they are gone. I think that is what he is talking about, and that is just a tiny lapse of concentration or not anticipating they will make their move that early (50K out roughly)


----------



## farm (Jul 10, 2008)

Dwaynebarry said:


> Hincapie always makes it out that he made some sort of tactical error rather than not having the legs. I'm not sure why he thinks it's better for people to think he's stupid rather than just doesn't have the ability of the top riders. Maybe it's some sort of psychological defense mechanism so he thinks he has the ability of the top riders



Do you think that's it? I think George is obviously really strong, and I have read a number of interviews with riders who talk about how strong he is (e.g. Museeuw) but I've never heard anyone say that he's got the smarts but not the legs.

There was an interesting interview with Patrick Lefevre in either Cyclesport or Pro Cycling after Museeuw won his last PR. Part of the interview was in the car when the race was going on -- Lefevre is driving and talking, and he notes "George is five positions back of Johan; that's a mistake," and of course next thing you know, Museeuw takes off on his 50k romp. 

One more: at the Sydney Olympics, Vinokourov, Kloden, and Ulrich were off the front, and George didn't know. Lance had to point it out to him because he saw them on one of the jumbo screens. (Lance was hanging at the back and George was supposed to be policing up front.)


----------



## farm (Jul 10, 2008)

atpjunkie said:


> but the type of hesitation he can be talking about is say, not being 3rd wheel going into a burg. You are sitting in the group and you don't move forward to position yourself perfectly to respond to the break. You are 4 back and they are gone. I think that is what he is talking about, and that is just a tiny lapse of concentration or not anticipating they will make their move that early (50K out roughly)


OK, point taken. But it seems to happen to him an awful lot. And he would have had a fighting chance for the podium if he had gone with Millar, or Gilbert and Leukemans. I mean, who did he think was going to drag him up to those two?


----------



## euro-trash (May 1, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> but in road shoes on asphalt, nice technique FC!


In Speedplays no less (love them, but the metal plate on the bottom of the cleat isn't renowned for its traction)!


----------



## eyebob (Feb 3, 2004)

*what happened to Ballan or Maskant?*

I didn't read the race review yet, were either of those two factors in the race?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*well I'm not arguing*



farm said:


> OK, point taken. But it seems to happen to him an awful lot. And he would have had a fighting chance for the podium if he had gone with Millar, or Gilbert and Leukemans. I mean, who did he think was going to drag him up to those two?


that George doesn't make bad decisions
I'm just saying they are more minute than one thinks

if he had the legs he should have been glued to those 2, but w/ Flecha, Hoste etc... in his chase group he probably felt safe at that distance. But then those 2 get a gap and nobody wants to do the work. Total miscalculation.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

This sums it up nicely:



> “I though, I’d better let this motorbike come by but when I turned around and looked it was Cancellara,” Eisel said.


The amount of time that Cancellara put into Boonen at the top of the Muur was impressive. There was a helicopter shot panning away from Boonen past the chapel looking endlessly up the road for Cancellara and there he was with a ~20 second gap just flying away. Awesome stuff!


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

jorgy said:


> Lucky you!
> 
> I found this video of the Muur. Shows how Boonen stood up and then Spartacus just stayed seated and rode away. When Boonen sat back down it looked like he was overgeared a bit. Unfortunately I don't know how to embed video.
> 
> http://www.sporza.be/cm/sporza/videozone/MG_sportnieuws/MG_wielrennen/1.752158


Looked like he overgeared a sprocket to me too. Boonen also said he cramped momentarily and in the moment it took for the cramp subside Cancellara was able to motor away smoothly seated.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

atpjunkie said:


> a cross race, having worked the pits at Nationals in muddy Portland you see those every 3 minutes, but in road shoes on asphalt, nice technique FC!



Not even on asphalt but stones. Fantastic.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Just finished the DVR. Awesome race! Kudos to Boonen for not giving up. Double kudos for FC to come flying back after that bike change and just killing it! I don't think there is any doubt about who has the biggest engine in cycling today. He just rode the everyone off his wheel and didn't look back.

Hincapie - I good ride, it looked like he wasn't totally into this race. I just hope he takes a few hits of caffeine at P-R and doesn't just watch the big break ride away from him.


----------



## TWD (Feb 9, 2004)

jorgy said:


> That was truly impressive.


Did you mean the bike exchange or the mechanics hair?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Dwaynebarry said:


> Hincapie always makes it out that he made some sort of tactical error rather than not having the legs. I'm not sure why he thinks it's better for people to think he's stupid rather than just doesn't have the ability of the top riders. Maybe it's some sort of psychological defense mechanism so he thinks he has the ability of the top riders


Maybe it's a simple as the hype being bigger than the ability. Better he should have died trying and become a DNF than to sit back and finish 6th like he did yesterday. He's a wheel follower - just like he was when he won the TdF stage a few years ago.


----------



## CafeRacer (Feb 21, 2006)

The George thing kills me.

Even if he is third wheel in a group that just saw Boonen and Fabulous attack, how do you not stand up and give it everything you have? That's THE MOVE. I don't care if its 50k out. Look at the shot on the coverage - George just watches them go away. 

Riding like that makes it hard to cheer him on.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

CafeRacer said:


> Even if he is third wheel in a group that just saw Boonen and Fabulous attack, how do you not stand up and give it everything you have? That's THE MOVE. I don't care if its 50k out. Look at the shot on the coverage - George just watches them go away.


Maybe he thought they wouldn't stay away


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Mike T. said:


> Maybe he thought they wouldn't stay away


Maybe he thought that there was no way that he could hold their wheel on the climbs, and that he'd be better off saving himself for Paris Roubaix?


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

Mike T. said:


> Maybe it's a simple as the hype being bigger than the ability. Better he should have died trying and become a DNF than to sit back and finish 6th like he did yesterday. He's a wheel follower - just like he was when he won the TdF stage a few years ago.


I think he spent what could have been his best years as a classics rider---when he may have been among the handful of racers most capable on winning among the first three monuments---prioritizing other things (for Armstrong). However strong he was, other strong guys were more committed to the Spring classics, and they got the wins.


----------



## olli (Jan 30, 2009)

cancellara:

Max.... 
Speed: 80km/h 
Cadence:147 rpm 
HR: 190 bpm 
Power: 1450W 
Total work: 6459 kJ 
Source: http://twitter.com/Cyclefilm/status/11635766005 
Average... 
Speed: 40km/h 
Cadence: 73 rpm 
HR: 143 bpm 
Power:285W 
Source: http://twitter.com/Cyclefilm/status/11635652467


----------



## mootinator (Apr 4, 2003)

CafeRacer said:


> The George thing kills me.
> 
> Even if he is third wheel in a group that just saw Boonen and Fabulous attack, how do you not stand up and give it everything you have? That's THE MOVE. I don't care if its 50k out. Look at the shot on the coverage - George just watches them go away.
> 
> Riding like that makes it hard to cheer him on.


Totally agree. I was amazed to not seem him go with those two, or even not try and bridge up when he realized they went! Come on Georgie!!! Maybe he just didn't have the legs...who knows. But at least make it LOOK like you want it. Great bumper sticker I have seen..."What would Jens do". Perfect.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

mootinator said:


> Totally agree. I was amazed to not seem him go with those two, or even not try and bridge up when he realized they went! Come on Georgie!!! Maybe he just didn't have the legs...who knows. But at least make it LOOK like you want it. Great bumper sticker I have seen..."What would Jens do". Perfect.


Maybe he realized that with Cancellara leading off that break that *no* one would be able to stay with him. So rather than burn a few matches just to fight the good fight, save your energy for P-R. If his form *is* really good, maybe he has a shot - especially since Boonen and Cancellara held nothing back. I know - a lot of wishful thinking, but I think it would just be awesome to see the stars and stripes on the podium (in any placing) this year. Maybe Hincapie will finally deliver.


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

tommyrhodes said:


> Did they ever say why FC swapped bikes? It was a pretty big risk to swap bikes at that point so it must have been fairly serious...... Just curious because I never heard phil or paul address it





Wookiebiker said:


> He had a loose brake bolt on his front brake which was rubbing on the wheel...hence the bike change.


I know for sure that happened to Breschel, but maybe it happened to Cancellara too? - if so Id hate to be the team wrench responsible for screwing 2 of my riders race


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

muscleendurance said:


> I know for sure that happened to Breschel, but maybe it happened to Cancellara too? - if so Id hate to be the team wrench responsible for screwing 2 of my riders race


Indeed, it was similarly reported as loose front brake binders for Cancellara. He changed bikes twice too - once onto his spare, then back onto his race bike. His bike changes were both impeccable. Perhaps Breschel needs to get the color keyed hoods like Cancellara, so that he doesn't get O'Grady's cursed bike instead?


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

Maybe.... george couldnt match them--- like the other 99% of the field? Do people really think george is even close to the peak of his career? FC is a better rider and at his peak. We should expect george to go with him based on what evidence? Just thinking out loud. I thought 6th wasnt bad. We sure do expect great things from old George.
I was surprised that FC distanced TB on a _short steep climb. _ TB is nothing if not powerful -with tree trunks for legs. Im not surprised when FC rides away from anyone, but that wasnt the point where i thought Tom was vulnerable.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

bigmig19 said:


> .
> I was surprised that FC distanced TB on a _short steep climb. _ TB is nothing if not powerful -with tree trunks for legs. Im not surprised when FC rides away from anyone, but that wasnt the point where i thought Tom was vulnerable.


I'll bet Tom was surprised too. But when the 'copter camera zoomed out at the top of the climb and we could see how much Fabulous had gained in just a few seconds...............OMG.


----------



## izzyfly (Jul 10, 2009)

*FC: D' Swiss army knife*

that can TT, sprint and ka-limb.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

jorgy said:


> Lucky you!
> 
> I found this video of the Muur. Shows how Boonen stood up and then Spartacus just stayed seated and rode away. When Boonen sat back down it looked like he was overgeared a bit. Unfortunately I don't know how to embed video.
> 
> http://www.sporza.be/cm/sporza/videozone/MG_sportnieuws/MG_wielrennen/1.752158


Wow, Cancellara just opens up that lead so quickly. It sucks having this happen on some Tuesday night group ride. I can only imagine how crappy it feels to have it happen in a race thousands of people are hoping you'll win


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

maybe he did "cramp". That was odd to put that much time into Tom on a short power climb. FC cant touch TB at top end power. It was pretty weird.


----------



## izzyfly (Jul 10, 2009)

bigmig19 said:


> maybe he did "cramp". That was odd to put that much time into Tom on a short power climb. FC cant touch TB at top end power. It was pretty weird.


FC just did. An overlay of the ensuing riders shows that they would have gone through the steep part of Molenberg at the same pace/rate as TB, which would suggest he was not cramping. TB was off the saddle the whole time at the steep section, when a cramp would have generally forced a rider to sit and spin, especially on a steep climb. Maybe FC found his magic P:W ratio!


----------



## rockstar2083 (Aug 30, 2005)

looked to me like TB got caught in too tall of gear and couldn't match the acceleration from FB


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

izzyfly said:


> FC just did. An overlay of the ensuing riders shows that they would have gone through the steep part of Molenberg at the same pace/rate as TB, which would suggest he was not cramping. TB was off the saddle the whole time at the steep section, when a cramp would have generally forced a rider to sit and spin, especially on a steep climb. Maybe FC found his magic P:W ratio!


Do you have a link to that info? Not doubting, just interested.
THX


----------



## izzyfly (Jul 10, 2009)

AJL said:


> Do you have a link to that info? Not doubting, just interested.
> THX


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xn-oHTCgR84

check out time markers 2:32 and 4:24. This just gives an overall feel for the pace for TB and the ensuing riders, where they were basically powering up the climb, vs spinning up ala FC. :mad2:


----------

